# Attended Job Fair



## kos (May 19, 2009)

With a bit of help from forum members I created a respectable resume and attended a job fair today. I got one interview on friday morning and I applied to 6 other places. There is also another job fair tomorrow that I'll be attending, a bigger one. I was so nervous driving there that I had to circle around the block a few times before I calm myself down enough to cope. Once I got in there I did fine. My conversation skills weren't the best but I was pleasent and asked questions. Thank you to the members that helped look at my resume, give me tips, and advice. I'm gonna be so rich now that I will be able to take the bus.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kos said:


> With a bit of help from forum members I created a respectable resume and attended a job fair today. I got one interview on friday morning and I applied to 6 other places. There is also another job fair tomorrow that I'll be attending, a bigger one. I was so nervous driving there that I had to circle around the block a few times before I calm myself down enough to cope. Once I got in there I did fine. My conversation skills weren't the best but I was pleasent and asked questions. Thank you to the members that helped look at my resume, give me tips, and advice. I'm gonna be so rich now that I will be able to take the bus.


WOW! Way to go, Kos! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

That took a lot of courage! 

Good luck on your interview!!!!


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice! Never been to a job fair, have always wondered what it's like.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Good job man. Good luck Friday.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

I attended the bigger job fair today and handed out more resumes/filled applications. Had two really good conversations. This maid service was hiring and I thought, "what the hell, lets give this a go." I told the recruiter about my kind of relevant experience (selling industrial cleaning products from Swish) and she was like "oh yeah, we buy from them!" and she said she would give me a call in about a week to start the interview process. Oh, and I went to group therapy today and had a good time.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Citrine said:


> Nice! Never been to a job fair, have always wondered what it's like.


 Basically companies send people to recruit potential employees. They set up tables and have displays you look at. There is a bunch of hand outs and free pens and stuff. You walk around going from table to table talking to the recruiters you wish to speak too. You ask them what positions they're hiring for and they say, "xyz" then you say I'm interested, and hand them your resume and you have to fill out an application. Sometime they do a pre-interview like when I applied for Tim Hortons they asked me about previous work experience, why I wanted to work for Tim Hortons and I basically bull crapped my way through it.


----------

